# Has anyone heard of this trainer...Carrolton,TX



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

I was looking for a good trainer for my almost 5mnths old puppy and this training facility looked impressive. They assure complete offleash training in 2weeks. The video in their website is also very impressive. I just moved to Texas and if anyone knows anything about this facility please give your suggestions. 

All Dogs Unleashed
Dallas Dog Training | Dallas Dog Training Services

Thanks in advance


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Unfortunately there is not an abundance of good trainers or facilities in the Dallas area...one would think a city this size would have more options.

Emoore is very happy where she goes. She had done obedience and agility. I think it's in Princeton. She will probably see this and let you know. If not, shoot her a pm.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Unfortunately there is not an abundance of good trainers or facilities in the Dallas area...one would think a city this size would have more options.
> 
> Emoore is very happy where she goes. She had done obedience and agility. I think it's in Princeton. She will probably see this and let you know. If not, shoot her a pm.


It's What a Great Dog! in Prosper. I LOVE that place. We originally signed up for puppy classes when he was 9 weeks old and loved it so much that we've never left. What a Great Dog!


I gotta say, if somebody said, "Give me your dog for two weeks and I'll give him back to you totally reliable with off-leash obedience," I would _*RUN *_in the other direction. The whole point of training is to develop the bond and communication between you and your dog. . . not so some stranger can do God-knows-what to him in the name of faster obedience.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Emoore said:


> It's What a Great Dog! in Prosper. I LOVE that place. We originally signed up for puppy classes when he was 9 weeks old and loved it so much that we've never left. What a Great Dog!
> 
> 
> I gotta say, if somebody said, "Give me your dog for two weeks and I'll give him back to you totally reliable with off-leash obedience," I would _*RUN *_in the other direction. The whole point of training is to develop the bond and communication between you and your dog. . . not so some stranger can do God-knows-what to him in the name of faster obedience.


ahhhh took the words right out of my mouth! Thank you for this post 

I don't trust those "2 week" boot camp places. My experience has not been a good one with these facilities. Why do they take your dog for 2 weeks and not let you take part in the training? Probably because they don't want you see them put a choke chain on your dog and lift them off the ground by the leash and strangle them out. They do this because your dog need to know that "I'm the ONLY one who can allow your dog to breath so they HAVE to trust and follow me". 

Robots, not family companions


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

"What a Great Dog" looks like a wonderful place, and very cheap rates too.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I love What a Great Dog! Great facility with wonderful trainers.


----------



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks guys..i didnt know that boarding and training is not good for the dogs...i will check out WAGD this weekend.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Tell them I sent you, maybe I'll get a discount! :wild:


----------



## dallasgsd (Mar 26, 2012)

Zorro did you ever go? Thoughts?


----------



## MMulligan (May 19, 2012)

For all aspects of Schutzhund training--Obedience, Protection, Tracking--Pam White at Canine Connection is unsurpassed. We purchased our boy from her years ago--he's the German Shepherd seen on the show PRISON BREAK. He is socialized, alert, calm, and handsome. On command, he does protection work. In our home, he is gentle with our 4-year-old. She is in SE Dallas--but we make the drive for the results (and the facility). Pam also does agility work, which our 90-pond boy also enjoy. German commands--not inexpensive.


----------



## Draco's mom (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, I am also looking fir group classes. Glad I ran into this thread. I will certainly check out What a great dog! Any more recent feedback?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DTran (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Any feedbacks of What a great dog from those who tried them out?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes. They opened a new facility in Frisco over a year ago. Highly recommend them.
Also there is a group that meets on Sat mornings to walk/hike. Search on here for Richardson/Plano meetup.

Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DTran (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

